# 04 resonator ???



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Getting my exhaust redone this weekend and was just curious do the 04 GTOs have reonators..I was looking under my car it apears to have 4 cats.. I am assuming the second set is just the resonators.. if the second set are cats any worries on taking them out like pulling codes or anything thanks...Jay


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The only cats we have are close to the engine the other two are resonators.


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks much!! thats what I thought but they do look alot like cats so I was unsure...Jay


----------

